# mbk temperatures



## dd.172 (Oct 21, 2009)

hi all
first off hello everyone, new member here and hoping to get a snake v. soon.
i have been looking at mexican black kingsnakes as its my first snake and read that the temps need to be between 75-80 cool end and 85-88 warm end? are these air temperatures or the temp on the substrate? as im struggling to get the warm end above 80. 
its a 3ft wooden viv with habistat 20w heat mat and thermostat. is this enough? 

thanks alot!!
dave


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Unless your thermometer is right on top of the mat, you won't be seeing the actual temperature your snake is exposed to.

Heat mats do not heat the air efficiently.


----------



## dd.172 (Oct 21, 2009)

so i need to achive these temperatures on the substrate? it is reading 85 with the thermometer on top of the heat mat/substrate at the moment?
thanks for the help


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

It needs to be those temperatures as close to the mat as your snake can get. If your snake can lie right on the mat (they do burrow in substrate), you need to make sure your thermometer is right on the mat too.

If the mat is inside the viv, you might want to get a sheet of glass or a tile big enough to completely cover it, then seal that down over the mat - this ensures that if your MBK knocks the water bowl over or pees it won't get fluids into the terminal block on the mat - they are not waterproof.


----------



## dd.172 (Oct 21, 2009)

ok i will find something to cover the heat mat. thanks alot for the info!! :2thumb:


----------



## dd.172 (Oct 21, 2009)

hi again
covered the heat mat but now the temps have done down a bit? (85.2 hot end and 70.7 cool end) Do you think i will need another heat source? ceramic bulb mabie?

thanks


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

TBH, I think you'll be fine with the temperatures you've got - 85 is a perfectly suitable basking temperature for an MBK, and room temperature isn't a problem for the cool end. 

If you're worried, you can try turning your thermostat up a bit to get the basking temperature to 87-88.


----------



## dd.172 (Oct 21, 2009)

ok thanks for your help!


----------

